# Just Ordered.....



## navyjeremy (Nov 3, 2011)

Pink Curing salt after reading the below thread on how easy it seems to make some bacon.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111573/heres-my-easy-to-make-bacon-step-by-step

The one question that I can think of right now is...

I see that some people use a little heat with smoke and some people only use smoke.  Is there a reason that it is done this way or is it just personal preference?

Also what if there is no slicer available...I am guessing that I am going to have some thick cut bacon.

Thanks in advance

Jeremy


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2011)

It's a personal preference! I only cold smoke bacon, but then I don't have access to pork bellies & make BBB with butts. I am going to fry it before I eat it so why use heat to smoke it. I don't eat bacon cold so I don't need it to be fully cooked. That's just me & I encourage to try it both ways & decide for yourself.


----------



## navyjeremy (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Al that makes perfect sense that it is going to be cooked before eating it.  Now the waiting period comes until my pink salt gets here.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cold smoking is what its called Jeremy. It's mostly for flavor of the wood (I like apple n cherry) With bellie bacon you want to cook it before you eat it and the cure helps to keep it from spoiling while you flavor the bellie. Now Canacian Bacon is usually smoked to 152° so you can eat it right away or say on a sandwich. Now one word of advice If you start making bacon yourself get ready to make alot of it cause you wouldn't want store bought anymore. Believe me I sell more bacon then any other thing that I make. It's nice to hear from you again. Are you still in Italy???


----------



## navyjeremy (Nov 3, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Are you still in Italy???




Mark I am still in Italy but only for about 4.5 more months and then headed to Charleston, SC and then it will be a life of retirement, for about 30 days, and then right back to work


----------

